# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Was messing around in the garden and took a couple of shots. This hummer was guarding the feeder when a fly kept buzzing him. Came close but didn't appear to get him. When the skink showed up the hummers wouldn't go near the feeder. The skink was about a foot below the feeder.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ones I'll have to start watching. Put up a feeder last year but it only lasted a few days before the varmints tore it down.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool photos.


----------

